# Anyone seen this video?



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am not sure, but this appears to have been taken in Idaho, very near my whitetail hunting spot. Anyone seen it? A friend of mine, e-mailed it to me.

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t142 ... e68c6b.flv


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I understand there are people that like to try long distance target shooting. What I don't get is taking bi game at that range. What have you accomplished except to show you can shoot long distances. I am not slamming anyone that does this, I just don't get the thrill in it. You haven't outwitted the animal. If you can speak in a normal tone of voice right before yu shoot, that seems strange to me. Again, I don't get it, but to each their own.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree with dj..
Thats shooting... not hunting.


----------

